# Is the bank statement of my salary account required ?



## raffu2129 (Apr 15, 2014)

Hi guys,

I'm planning to apply for job seeker visa of Germany. But, I've few queries regarding bank statement submission.

1. How much amount do I have to show in duetsche bank account as required sufficient funds?

2, I heard that the salary account's bank statement is also required. Is it true ?

3. If the above statement is true, I've personal loan on my salary account. Would it be a problem for visa ?

Regards
Rafeeq


----------



## mzbukhari (Jun 26, 2014)

raffu2129 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm planning to apply for job seeker visa of Germany. But, I've few queries regarding bank statement submission.
> 
> ...


Have you got any reply? i am curious too


----------



## raffu2129 (Apr 15, 2014)

No reply yet . But, I found that german embassy just checks for the statement of account which needs to have expense amount for stay in Germany .


----------

